# R.I.P Cassie :(



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

My poor baby Cassie, my Cavalier King Charles died the 16th of October ! I still cant believe she is gone ! I am studying in the UK, and game back to Ireland Friday the 15th. Cassie was hit by a car on the Saturday and died instantly in my arms on the way to the vets  
Its very freaky how she died as she is very used to the road and cars, I believe i was meant to be there, and I'm happy I got to hold her as she left this world!

I'll miss you forever Cassie, Love you for ever !! xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry I know how you feel as last year my cat Toby died exactly the same way. RIP Cassie run free at rainbow bridge. If you need a chat you know where I am ok.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss...how very sad.
Thinking of you.
RIP Cassie x


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

How sad - my heart goes out to you.

R.I.P Cassie

xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 
R.I.P Cassie and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

oh dear its so sad and so sudden how it all happened, you were destined to be there for her at her hour of need and you just caught in time, i supose it was,nt meant to be that she lost her life through a rd traffic acident,
but its ovious that it was destined to happen this way
i so sorry to hear of her passing,
she will be at rainbow bridge free from pain and suffering
my love to cassie in heaven xxx
wendy


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for your lovely comments, it brings tears to my eye's as I read them, as it becomes more realistic ! She was my best friend and still will be where she is in heaven !! god bless you Cassie !!  Never forgotten !!  Love you, you were only with me for a short time but you meant a lot to me in those few years !!  xxxx


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

So sorry to read this, run free cavalier angel until your Mummy meets you again at rainbow bridge xxxx


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, seems it was Cassies time to go to the rainbow bridge


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE (Sep 12, 2009)

Im so very sorry to hear about Cassie. She looked absolutely beautiful. It must have been awful. When I first came on the forum after I lost my beloved Scamp, someone posted a poem which really helped me. I have posted it below. I hope it brings you the same comfort it did me.

They say memories are golden
Well maybe that is true
I never wanted memories, I only wanted you
A million times I needed you, a million times I cried
If love alone could have saved you, you never would have died
In life I loved you dearly, in death I love you still
In my heart you hold a place
No-one else could ever fill
If tears could build a stairway
And heartache build a lane
I would walk the path to heaven
And bring you back again

RIP sweet little Cassie. run free at the bridge with my little Scamp xxxxxxx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Im so very sorry to hear about Cassie. She looked absolutely beautiful. It must have been awful. When I first came on the forum after I lost my beloved Scamp, someone posted a poem which really helped me. I have posted it below. I hope it brings you the same comfort it did me.
> 
> They say memories are golden
> Well maybe that is true
> ...


She was just absolutely beautiful, such an angel face ! she had a little heart shape on her head, I thought was amazing, I will try and find a picture to show what on earth I am talking about.

Thanks very much for the kind and loving words, as I read that lovely poem it brought me to tears because its so true, I would walk that path for ever if I could have my beautiful Cassie back !!

RIP Cassie and lovely Scamp, may they look after each other until we meet them again 

Here is a video of my baby 


here is a picture of here, see the white heart on her head and face


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> My poor baby Cassie, my Cavalier King Charles died the 16th of October ! I still cant believe she is gone ! I am studying in the UK, and game back to Ireland Friday the 15th. Cassie was hit by a car on the Saturday and died instantly in my arms on the way to the vets
> Its very freaky how she died as she is very used to the road and cars, I believe i was meant to be there, and I'm happy I got to hold her as she left this world!
> 
> I'll miss you forever Cassie, Love you for ever !! xxxxxxx


I am so very sorry to hear about Cassie - it's horrible and the pain is as sharp as a chainsaw cutting through our hearts.
I lost my beloved Caesar to a road accident in June and he would have been 8today. 
I do think you were meant to be there and always remember SHE COULD NEVER HAVE BEEN MORE LOVED IN HER LIFETIME ON EARTH.
XXXX


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE (Sep 12, 2009)

I saw the heart shape on Cassie's head. It was beautiful. She was obviously an extremely loving little dog and the heart shape was a unique marking. I agree that you were meant to be there for her at her moment and that she passed away knowing that you loved her so very much. She is with a whole lot of friends at Rainbow Bridge and they will all look after her until you meet again. Feel free to message me if you want to talk xxxxxxxxx
RIP sweet little Cassie xxxxxxx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Still missing me baby very much wish she could be here for christmas ! 

Love you so much Cassie and miss you very much !!

I don't need an Angel on my Christmas tree. I already have one in heaven lookin down on me!  
xxx


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Still missing me baby very much wish she could be here for christmas !
> 
> Love you so much Cassie and miss you very much !!
> 
> ...


Aw sweetheart x So sorry to hear about Cassie... Just remember that she will never be far away from you as long as she stays in your heart and mind xxxx And yep, she is definately an angel watching over you!

I know exactly how you feel  I lost my beautiful Max just 3 days before you lost gorgeous Cassie! I can't imagine the pain fading, just learning to cope better. This Christmas is going to be weird without him, he used to love his Christmas dinner! He'd have everything we had  He'd sit in the kitchen the whole time I was cooking willing it to cook bigger 

I feel my angel dissaproves of me today! I put the Christmas tree in the spot where his bed used to be


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Today I saw a Blenheim cavalier king charles, I couldnt stop staring at it because it reminded me so much of Cassie. I still miss her so much!

Just so you know Cassie I am still thinking of you ! I feel like a have a lump in my throat as I write this. 

RIP my beautiful baby.. hope your having a great time on rainbow bridge! Love you !


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi, I am imagine how you felt seeing the other Cavalier, it has happened to me, it is upsetting to see another dog just like the one we have lost, but it also, for me anyway, brought back a lot of good memories of Scamp, I hope it did for you too. Im sure she is having fun at the bridge with all the other dogs and that she is not alone. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I LOVE MY WESTIE said:


> Hi, I am imagine how you felt seeing the other Cavalier, it has happened to me, it is upsetting to see another dog just like the one we have lost, but it also, for me anyway, brought back a lot of good memories of Scamp, I hope it did for you too. Im sure she is having fun at the bridge with all the other dogs and that she is not alone. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Yes it certainly did bring back loads of good memories with cassie, I can look at her pictures now without crying, I just smile and think of the good times I had with her !  xxx


----------



## NicolaG (Jan 28, 2011)

RIP gorgeous Cassie, she was a little cracker xx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Thank you, She really was absolutley beautiful, MY little angel  xxx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Its a terrible time losing a pet. I am actually crying reading all the comments. Big hugs going out to you!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

HAPPY 3rd BIRTHDAY CASSIE !!! 

It was Cassie's birthday yesterday, still missing her very very much, but it is getting easier to talk about her and not cry  
Hope your getting on okay where ever you are, and knowing that I miss you terribly and love you very much  ( oppps heres the tears again )


----------

